# ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

فهرس شروحات الفيديو


*كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : **AutoCAD 2d-3d*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Sap2000

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Etabs

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Safe12

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Csi Col

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : csi bridge
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Staad Pro

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Staad Foundation*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Prokon

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   *Autodisk Robot Structure*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Concrete Building Structures*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   *Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *برنامج AutoCAD® Structural Detailing*
​ 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Robot Melinium*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Autodisk Revit Strusture*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   *Autodisk Revit Architecture*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *ٍٍ**Spaccse gass*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Tekla Structure

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Anays

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Ide Cad

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Csc Orion

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   *Risa Analysis*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Safi

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   *FrameSolver 2d*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Ram Elements*
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Ram Advance

* كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Primavera Project*
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Ms project*
 
كل ما يخص برنامج *planswift9*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Ultimate SAP

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Autodesk Quantity Takeoff
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Abaqus
 
 كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  *Watercad*
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Sewercad*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : 3Dmax

كل ما يخص برنامج : Photo shop

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Sheet pile*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج Sta4CAD

كل ما يخص برنامج Geo slope
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Autodesk land desktop*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Autodesk Civil 3d

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : **FLAC 

**كل ما يخص شرح **برنامج حل مسائل الاستراكشر : linpro 

*كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Microsoft office ( excel , word , access )*
 
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Visual Basic*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Google SketchUp*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : *Camtasia Studio*

كل ما يخص شرح برنامج : Plaxis

كل ما يخص شرح : *التصميم الانشائى*

كل ما يخص شرح : *تصميم المنشات العالية*

كل ما يخص شرح :* ديناميكا المنشات والتحليل الزلزالى*

كل ما يخص شرح : *التحليل الانشائى*

كل ما يخص شرح : الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد - *Prestressed concrete*
 
*كل ما يخص شرح : عمل لوحات الـ **ٍShop drawings,bbs*
 *
كل ما يخص شرح : **التنفيذ*

كل ما يخص شرح : حصر الكميات

*كل ما يخص شرح : **الترميم والتدعيم*

*كل ما يخص شرح : ال**كبارى*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **تجارب التربة المعملية*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **التجارب المعملية للخرسانة*

*كل ما يخص شرح : ** الـ steel structures*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **كيفية البحث عن طريق النت*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **ادارة المشروعات*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **هندسة المياه والصرف الصحى* 

 *كل ما يخص شرح : **الرسم الهندسى*

*كل ما يخص شرح : **المساحة*

 *كل ما يخص شرح : ال**طرق *

*كل ما يخص شرح : **صناعة الاسمنت*

كل ما يخص شرح : التمديدات الكهربية

كل ما يخص شرح : الـ *finite element*
 *
منوعات لحين تصنيفها بالمشاركات*
 

كا ما يخص برنامج MIDAS IT​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*autocad 2d-3d
*
Learn AutoCAD 2011 Techniques

الدوره الثانيه الخاصه برنامج الأتوكاد المعماري2011

كورس تعليم الاوتوكاد شرح فيديو اكتر من ممتاز وعلى mediafire

تعليم Autocad 2012 للمهندس السعيد أبوالنجا

AUTODESK AUTOCAD 2012 Official Videos





AutoCAD® Structural Detailing 2009-Video-tutorial (Rebar-Formwork module) 




4 اسطوانات بالصوت والصورة لتعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 2d + 3d من انتاج شركة القمة للمعلومات روابط جديدة 

VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 Tutorials Collections




اسطوانة تعلم اوتوكاد 2010 بالعربى من البداية الى الاحتراف وبروابط تدعم الاستئناف 

شرح برنامج الاوتوكاد (AutoCad) صوت وصورة بالعربي

  4 اسطوانات بالصوت والصورة لتعليم الاوتوكاد 2d + 3d من انتاج شركة القمة

اسطوانة تعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 جديده من انتاج شركه القمه

Video : VTC QuickStart Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 Certified Professional 

*كورس المستوى المتقدم فى الاوتوكاد ثلاثى الأبعاد فيديو عربى بدون تحميل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)





كورس تعليم الأتوكاد Autocad فيديو عربى المستوى الأول ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

البداية السريعة لتعلم autocad2011

**انباء عن انسحاب الزعيم: شرح اوتوكاد 2009 للمهندس مصطفى عبدالباسط

**



دورة كاملة فى الاوتوكاد 2010 وبالعربي ارجو التثبيت للافادة ‏(



1 2 3)

**






شرح أوتوكاد 2010 م / محمود عبد الرازق المحاضر بجامعة القاهرة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

**






دورة اوتوكاد 2010 فيديو للمهندس محمود عبدالرازق بهندسة القاهرة ‏(



1 2)

دورة كاملة في تعليم اوتوكد2010 بالعربي صوت وصورة

**



5 اسطوانات باللغة العربية لتعليم برنامج Auto CAD 2009

**



كورس ( دورة تدريبية ) رائعة جداً في AutoCAD 2010 ‏(



1 2)

**



كورس Autocad 2008 Videos ممتاز ‏(



1 2)

**دروس فيديو عربى لأتوكاد 2009و2011

شرح فيديو Scale, Printing, Layout, Annotations - in autocad 2009 

 فيديو تعليم أوتوكاد للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​*​ *اسطوانات تعليم اتوكاد م/ايمن الزهيرى ‏(



1 2)

 مرة أخرى بروابط تعمل شرح فيديو Scale, Printing, Layout, Annotations - in autocad 2009​
 فيديو ولا اروع ولا اجمل لشرح الاتوكاد للمهندس عماد عوض ‏(



1 2)​
**



كورس جامعة القاهرة autocad 2010 ‏(



1 2)

شرح فيديو لبرنامج AutoCAD 2010 

** فيديو تعليم اوتوكاد باللغه العربيه (خمسة افلام توضح الرسم بواسطة الاوتوكاد) ‏(



1 2) 
*​*
 تكمله فيديو تعليم الاتوكاد للمهندس عماد​
**تعلم الاوتوكاد فيديو بدون تحميل

**



Voici un tutoriel: déssiner une voiture 2d avec autocad 2010

**تعليم الــ AutoCAD 2009 كتب + فيديو

**اربع اسطوانات لتعلم الأوتوكاد بالعربي فديو  ‏(



1 2)

 فيديو تعليم اوتوكاد باللغه العربيه 2d &3d ‏(



1 2 3)

 كورس AutoCad 2009 بالصوت والصوره باللغه العربيه ‏(



1 2)​
 شرح فيديو لبرنامجى AutoCAD 2000 و SAP 2000 بمساحة 1.41 جيجا على 3 سيرفرات​
 حصريا تعليم autocad-2010 الحق بسرعه ‏(




1 2)​
 شرح فيديو بالعربي لمميزات أوتوكاد 2008​​شرح برنامج اوتوكاد 2009 ‏(



1 2)

**أرجو التثبيت : شرح فيديو عن الاوتوكاد مباشرة

**هديه للمنتدي اوتوكاد2000 واوتوكاد 2004 واوتوكاد2008 كاملين وشرح البرنامج من خلال 2 cd

**تعلم اوتوكاد (engineering the impossible)

**فيديوهات كورس الاتوكاد 2010 سعرة 300 دولار Intermediate 2D Concepts ‏(



1 2)

  تعليم اوتوكاد2d م/محمد الهواري ‏(



1 2 3) 
​
**تعليم وشرح autocad 3d فيديو

**تعليم اتوكاد من الصفر حتى اعلى مستوى فيديو

**

 تعليم AutoCAD 2011 بالفديو وباللغة العربية

 أسطوانات تعليم برنامج الأوتوكاد 2006 حتى الأحتراف بروابط ميجا ابلود ‏(



1 2)*​*
 



فيديو لشرح الاتوكاد 3d

فيديو:Mastering الLayers و الطباعة بأستخدام STB و CTB

فيديو:Mastering قائمة Dimension في الAutoCAD (شرح القائمة كاملة بكل الخبايا

فيديو:Mastering الDYNAMIC Blocks

فيديو: شريط الـDrawing Aids في الأوتوكاد 

تعليم أوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس وليد الدمرداش

 free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(




1 2) 

 بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​
CADclips.com - REVIT Training Meterial | 13.1 GB​*​
طريقة رائعة لربط جدول في اكسل مع جدول في الاتوكاد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t319893.html​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t356839.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*sap2000

*دورة etabs ودورة sap مقدمة من Spanish CSI بالإسبانية ‏(



1 2)

فيديوهات تـــــعــــــــــلــــيم سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب - باللغة الانجليزية

تحليل العناصر الانشائية بالساب 2000 م. محمود زغلل

دوره فى (sap2000(v.11 للدكتور احمد محمود الخواجة وال م طارق يحى رضوان - بالإضافه إلى البرنامج




تحميل شرح فيديو للمهندس ايمن الزهيرى فى توصيف (Car Station) على SAP 




شرح فيديو لاسرع طريقة لتصديراحمال الاعمدة الى اللبشة فى sap 




تصميم 3 منشآت خاصه بالساب بروابط ميديا فاير 

Learning SAP 2000 & ETABS V 9.0 - للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - روابط جديدة 

شرح برنامج sap2000 باللغة الانجليزية - بروابط ميديافير

107 درس فديو في الساب بروابط ميديافير 

فيديو Sap2000 - Modeling , Analysis and Design of Slabs 

اسطوانات تعليم برنامج الساب (فيديو ) روابط جديده




شرح فيديو لبرنامج ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقى ::ميديا فاير 




Sap2000 Video Resolution Problem Q (Example Problems) Dampers, Isolators. 


صياد فى بحر الظلمات (الجزء الثالث ) SAP2000 v143 Official Video Training/Tutorial

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

*شرح فيديو متميز جدا لبرنامج ساب2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل وفيه جديد عما هو شائع لذلك أرجو التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**حل سقف هوردى باستخدم برنامج sap2000 v12 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)

**جميع اسطوانات فيديو تعليم ساب وغيره للمهندس ايمن الزهيري ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

**



SAP tutorial with Video Training

 



دروس تعليم sap 2000 ل د/ عاطف العراقي​
**متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

 تحليل خزان أرضي ببرنامج الساب (بالتفصيل)+ بطريقة يدوية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)​
**شرح فيديو باللغة الانجليزية لتعلم التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام sap2000 ‏(



1 2)

**متجدد : شرح فيديو لتصميم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

**دروس فيديو تعليم لبرنامج sap2000 للدكتور المهندس عاطف العراقي بروابط مباشرة للتحميل

**اعادة رفع 3 أسطوانات تعليمية لبرنامج ساب 2000 على روابط جديدة فورشير ‏(



1 2)

 أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)​
** أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميجا أبلود ‏(



1 2) 

**دروس تعليميةSAP & Etabs& SAFE &CSiCOL ‏(



1 2)

free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

**الدروس SAP2000 جسر فيديو-SAP2000 Bridge Video Tutorials

**



SAP2000 Video Tutorials Structural Analysis Program

**



كل ماتريده لتعلم ساب 2000 هنا وبالعربي كمان !!!! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 



جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access​
*​* تعليم sap 2000 فيديو عربى*​* 
**تعليم تصميم elevated tank و flat slabو السلم stair للمهندس محمود زغلل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

** روابط جديدة لشرح فيديو: لتحليل خزان عالي أسطواني مخروطي باستخدام برنامج الساب ‏(



1 2) 

** روابط جديدة فورشير لشرح فيديو لتحليل جمالون ببرنامج sap2000 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى ‏(



1 2 3) 

**بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)*​*
Sap2000 الفيديو التعليمية التحليل الهيكلي برنامج ساب ‏(



1 2) 

 تعليم الساب 2000 صوت وصوره ‏(



1 2)​
 شرح ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2)





بالفيديو شرح طريقة التصدير من الأتوكاد الى برنامج الساب ‏(



1 2 3)




بالفيديو الدرس الثانى لتصدير الملفات من الاتوكاد الى الساب على مثال متقدم ( هدية رمضان وعيد الفطر ) ‏(



1 2 3) 

دورة بالفيديو في sap2000

محاضرة صوت وصورة لتعلم sap 2000 

تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقي

 شرح فيديو ساب - م/ ايمن الزهيرى - شرح عام - 1​
 شرح فيديو ساب - م/ ايمن الزهيرى - شرح عام - 2

 دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​
​



تعليم Sap 2000 فيديو للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2)

​شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL 

 موقع يحتوى على شرح ساب + بريمافيرا +كتب + مشاريع عالمية ‏(



1 2)

جديد@@روابط مباشرة لتعليم ساب [email protected]@دكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2 3) 

دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 النسخة 8.1

 شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol




فيديو يوضح برمجة sap2000 بالvba

جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access




​​
3D modeling using Sap 2000

 فيديو:تأثير الJoint Constraints في ال3dModeling في SAP2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​ *​*
 دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​
 شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol​
**اسطوانات اعداد مهندس مدني ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)*

*شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL *




Exemple complet en video d'une structure (R+3)avec SAP 2000 

 شرح فيديو لمشروع خرسانة من الاسقف وحتي الاساسات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t319573.html​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t356629.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364112.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363288.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*etabs*

دورة etabs ودورة sap مقدمة من Spanish CSI بالإسبانية ‏(



1 2)

فيديوا لتصميم جدران القص بواسطه برنامج etabs @




شاهد تصميم برج من 15 دور بالرياح والزلازل باستخدام برنامج etabs مباشرة من اليوتيوب 

 Learning SAP 2000 & ETABS V 9.0 - للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - روابط جديدة 

المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر




شرح برنامج etab للدكتور ثروت صقر 

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
*
 اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج ((etabs v 9.6 )) للمهندس/ أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

Videos Modelling of Piles in ETABS ‏(



1 2)






 VIDEO MODELING CIRCULAR RAMP WITH ETABS 9.5.0.rar 

دروس فيديو لبرنامج etabs

 








 متجدد : شرح فيديو الايتابس مع السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 



فيـــــديو عن تصميم الحوائط الخرسانية بالايتابس - Design of Shear Walls by ETABS ‏(



1 2)

فيـــــديو عن تصميم الحوائط الخرسانية بالايتابس - Design of Shear Walls by ETABS ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

 دروس تعليميةSAP & Etabs& SAFE &CSiCOL ‏(



1 2)

free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

 



18 فيديو جديد لتعليم ال etabs​
 بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​
  حصريا تعليم ETABS v9 اخر اصدار فيديو ‏(



1 2 3 4) 

تعلم انشاء مشروع متكامل من الألف إلى الياء (2- Ettabs 9.2) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

شرح فيديو ايتابس - م/ ايمن الزهيرى
​ ​ ​ ​ 

 سلسلة لتعليم الايتابس...اكثر من 20 ملف فيديو.. une serie de formation pour ETABS ‏(



1 2)​
​ دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية

​ شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol​
​شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL *​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338385.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*safe12

*



شرح برنامج السيف للدكتور ثروت صقر في ملف واحد 

* 








 متجدد : شرح فيديو الايتابس مع السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( safe v 12.1)) اعداد مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)​
free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

شرح safe 12 فيديو للمهندس مصطفي البارودي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

دروس تعليميةSAP & Etabs& SAFE &CSiCOL ‏(



1 2)​
 بالفيديو- اللبشة من الاتوكاد الي السيف ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)​
 متجدد : مفاجئة - شرح فيديو لادخال سقف هوردي علي السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​
  منقول:دورة في برنامج safe 12 صوت وصورة قدمتها شركة CSI ‏(



1 2) 
​
 دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​
 شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol​

شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL ​*​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t332363.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t345272.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t361029.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*csi col

*
*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

*جميع شروحات الفيديو لبرنامج الـ CSICol لتصميم الأعمدة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

فيديو:تصميم الShearWalls و Core بأستخدام CSiCOL (مع شرح البرنامج كاملا)

دروس تعليميةSAP & Etabs& SAFE &CSiCOL ‏(



1 2)

 جديد شرح Csi Col.بالمصري ‏(



1 2)

 دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​
 شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol​ 
 csi col شرح فيديو فقط 5.5 mg​​شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL *​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*csi bridge

* Csi bridge - learning videos 

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*staad pro

*شرح فيديوي يبين طريقة ربط وتصدير الملفات بين برنامج staad pro وبرنامج RAM Connection 

14 امثلة تطبقية بالفيديو على تصميم انشائى ستيل بالبرنامج StaadPRO V8i 

شرح لكيفيه الربط بين برامج شركه بنتلي @@ staad pro و staad foundation و ram .....الخ

 فيديوا لتصميم بنايه تحتوي على اكثر 20 طابق بواسطه برنامج ستادبروا @@@ staad pro

فيديوا يشرح كيفية تصميم منشا بواسطه staad pro وتصديره الى staad foundation وتصميم الاساس له @@@

فيديوا يشرح كيفية استخدام الـــ Physical Member في برنامج ستادبروا staad pro @@@ الكل يدخل هنا !!

فيديو تعليمي رائع للتحليل بواسطه برنامج الستادبرو staad pro حسب الكود الامريكي @@ مع شرح وافي جدا

فيديوا يشرح كيفية تحليل truss بواسطه staad pro ومقارنه النتائج مع التحليل اليدوي




فيديوا تعليمي يوضح كيفية ادراج صور تظهر عزم الانحناء وقوة القص في التقرير الخاص ببرنامج staad pro

فيديوا يوضح كيفية تصميم مبنى بواسطه staad pro وتصديره الى ram Concept

فيديوا يبين كيفية تنصيب برنامج staad pro 2004 @@@

ثلاث فيديويات تعليمية توضح كيفية التصميم بواسطه برنامج الستادبروا staad pro

فيديو جديد لتصميم جملون بواسطه برنامج staad pro @@@ جديد جدا جدا

فيديوا تعليمي لتصميم جملون بواسطه برنامج ستادبروا @@ staad pro




تعليم فيديوا جديد لبرنامج الستاد بروا staad pro @@ تصميم الجسور والابنية @@ 20 فيديوا 




درس استيراد الملفات من ستاد برو الى ساب 2000

حصريا فيديو تعليم برنامج staad pro & staad foundation & ram من شركة بنتيلي

محاضرات فيديو لتعلم التصميم الانشائي ببرنامج Staad Proاعداد الاستاذ رعد 

* 



دوره ستاد برو 2007 للمهندس علاء السيسي ‏(



1 2 3 4)*

*شرح فيديو لبرنامج staad pro 2007 للدكتور احمد الخواجة*

*شرح فيديو ستاد برو 2007 للمهندس أحمد الخواجة - روابط ممتازة ‏(



1 2) *

*  شرح فيديو staad pro 2006 وstaad pro 2007 للمهندس هاشم حسن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) ​*
* تعليم برنامج استادبرو 2007 فيديو للدكتور /احمد الخواجة(ارجو التثبيت من المشرف) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​​*
*  شرح برنامج staad pro 2007 للم ‏(



1 2 3)​​​*
*  دروس لبرنامج staad pro 2007 الشرح عن طريق برنامج البوربوينت​​​*
*تجدد : م.أحمد طبازه يقدم دوره التصميم والتحليل الانشائى باستخدام برنامج STAAD.Pro - بروابط متعددة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​​*
* متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​​*
*تمثيل اللبشه في ال Staad ‏(



1 2 3)​​*
* محاضرات فيدويو للتصميم ببرنامج Staad pro 2004 ارجو التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)​​*
* امثله فيديو لحل الاساسات الخرسانيه على برنامج استاد برو 2007 ‏(



1 2 3 4)​​*
*تصميم لبناية بواسطة الستاد برو Staad pro.​​*
*جديد جديد جديد .... فيديوا لتعليم الستادبرو باللغة الانكليزية staad pro 2007​​*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*staad foundation

*شرح لكيفيه الربط بين برامج شركه بنتلي @@ staad pro و staad foundation و ram .....الخ

فيديويات تعليمية لبرنامج ستاد فاونديشن @@@ learn staad fondation

*  دورة تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات باستخدام برنامج الاساسات العملاق (staad foundation v5)- بروابط متنوعة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​
 شرح فيديو لبرنامج : STAAD.foundationبالغة الانجليزية​
*​

 حصريا فيديو تعليم برنامج staad pro & staad foundation & ram من شركة بنتيلي​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*prokon

*فيديو يشرح تصميم frame shells بواسطه برنامج البروكون @ prokon ‏(



1 2)




جديد: شرح برنامج بروكون للدكتور امير الجنيد 

أخيرا و حصرياً المحاضرات الكاملة للتحليل الانشائى ب prokon ل د.أمير الجنيد​ 
الدورة المتميزه فى شرح برنامج Prokon للدكتور أمير الجنيد

* شرح بالصوت و الصورة برنامج prokon محاضرات دكتور امير الجنيد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (( prokon )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

 قنبله تهز المنتدى وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon )معدله ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
movie PROKON Lessons - by Dr.Amir Elginaid
 
 



شرح برنامج بروكون prokon​
 قنبله تهز المنتدى وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon ‏(



1 2) ​







فيديو لبرنامج بروكن بالانجليزية​
قنبله تهز المنتدى وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon ‏(



1 2 3 4)*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*autodisk robot structure*


 شاهد تصميم الزلازل ببرنامج الروبوت robot مباشرة من موقع اليوتيوب

 



حلقات فيديو تصميم منشأ تحت تأثير قوة زلزالية باستخدام برنامج ((( robot srtucture 2010 )))​
*فيديوتصميم منشأ كامل بكل عناصره وتفاصيل التسليح والنوتةالحسابية ببرنامج robot 2010 - بروابط متعددة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 )) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 



دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
Autodesk Robot شرح كامل وباللغة الانجليزية 

 قنبلة robot فيديو وباللغة الانجليزية​
تعليم فيديوحل منشأ كامل بالصوت والصورة ب(Autodesk ROBOT concrete building 2009) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2011- New Features

Advance Analysis in Autodesk ROBOT 2011 ( without voice )

Advanced Analysis in Robot Structural Analysis 2011 ( With Voice 2 )​​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*concrete building structures

 حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures )) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*  Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite

مفاجأة المنتدي تعليم برنامج((Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2010 )) للتحميل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) 
​
*​CADclips.com - REVIT Training Meterial | 13.1 GB​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*  برنامج AutoCAD® Structural Detailing 





محاضرات في برنامج AutoCAD® Structural Detailing 2009 ‏(



1 2) 
​*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*robot melinium

 فيديو تعليمي عن تصميم متكامل لمبنى بالخرسانة المسلحة ببرنامج الروبرت مالنيوم مع ... ‏(



1 2)​
تعليم روبوت ميللينيوم بالفيديو!!!! هنا.. ‏(



1 2)

دروس فيديو لتعليم برنامج الروبوت*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*autodisk revit strusture

 استطلاع: أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

دورة تدريبية فى برنامج autodesk revit structure 2010 من شركة VTC ‏(



1 2) 

 

 13 جيجابايت فيديو لتعليم Autodesk Revit بمختلف اصداراته.....​*​ اعادة رفع:اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج revit structures اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل



 ارشادات وخدع عن برنامج autodesk revit structures فيديو 43 دقيقة​ -


دروس فيديو رائعة فى Autodesk Revit ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*autodisk revit architecture
*



مفاجأة جميلة........مشروع كامل لبيت (فيلا) بالريفيت في 20 فيديو 

تعلم Autodesk Revit Architecture 2011​ 
Revit Architecture 2011 Essential Training
​*  Tutorial تعلم برنامج Revit Archetectural 2009 ‏(



1 2)​
 إنشاء مشروع متكامل 1- Revit Architecture 2008​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*spaccse gass*​
مجموعة فديوهات لبرنامج spaccse gass​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*tekla

* شرح فيديو لبرنامج Tekla structures للمنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة - للمهندس مصطفى محمود 

تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى ‏(



1 2 3)​* 
  شرح تكلا للمهندس السيسي ‏(



1 2)

 متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
 تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج الشوب دروينج ((Tekla structures v 15)) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
متجدد/الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج tekla structures 15 بروابط فورشير وميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

 Vidéo Tekla structure ‏(



1 2 3)

Tekla Structures Dot Net Video

tekla structure video truturials

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363287.html​​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ansys

* 40 محاضره فيديوية لتعليم برنامج انسز ansys من اليوتويب @@@@ 




محاضرات فيديوهية في تعليم برنامج الانسز من جامعه بغداد العراقية @ برابط ميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

*  شرح Ansys للمهندس علاء السيسي

فيديو تعليم Ansys للمهندس علاء السيسي ‏(



1 2)​




شرح لبرنامج Ansys *​
دورة في ansys 12 رائعة

35 درس فيديو لشرح برنامج Ansys بالانجليزية مضغوطة بحجم 5 ميجا 
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ide cad

 دروس تعليمية لبرنامج التحليل الانشائى العالمى(ide cad v 5 )-بروابط متنوعة +كتب تعليمية+النسخة+الكراك ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*csc orion

*CSC Orion Video Tutorials

* متجدد : تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (csc orion) المنافس الاول لبرنامج (sap) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

CSC ORION 15.1 Video tutorials*​
البرنامج العالمي CSC ORION V13.2c نسخه كامله مع فيديو​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*risa analysis

  متجدد : تعليم فيديو لسلسلة برامج (( risa analysis)) لتصميم المنشأت ‏(



1 2) 
​
RISA-video-tutorial (3D+Floor+Base*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*safi

 تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (safi v 5.6 ) اول برنامج يحتوي علي الكود المصري ‏(



1 2)​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*FrameSolver 2d

 دروس تعليمية لبرنامج FrameSolver 2D (فيديو) ‏(



1 2)​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

* ram elements

شرح فيديوي يبين طريقة ربط وتصدير الملفات بين برنامج staad pro وبرنامج RAM Connection

محاضرات فيديوية في شرح برنامج Ram Advance

 لكي تكتمل السلسلة / تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (( ram elements v 10.5 ))​
*

 حصريا فيديو تعليم برنامج staad pro & staad foundation & ram من شركة بنتيلي

شرح فيديوي يبين طريق ربط وتصدير الملفات بين برنامج RAM Connection وبرنامج RAM Structural System




ثلاثه فيديويات تعليمية لبرنامح RAM Connection من اليوتيوب @@@ شرح شركه بينتلي

فيديوا يشرح كيفية تصميم Base Plates بواسطه برنامج RAM Connection من شركه بينتلي




فيديوا يشرح كيفية ربط العمل وتصدير الملفات بين برنامج RAM Elements و برنامج RAM Connection 

فيديوا تعليمي يشرح كيفية تصميم الـــ shear wall بواسطه برنامج ram structural

شرح لكيفيه الربط بين برامج شركه بنتلي @@ staad pro و staad foundation و ram .....الخ





​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

* Ram Advance

محاضرات فيديوية في شرح برنامج Ram Advance​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*primavera

*



تسطيب برنامج Primavera 6.7 بسهولة وبالخطوات 

هاااااااااااااااااام جدا دوره بريمافيرا p6 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)

هااااااااام شرح ممتاز لبرنامج الـ Primavera P6 v7 للمهندس هيثم المنسى




الدورة الكاملة لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 ( م / أحمد الشافعي ) 

 شرح برنامج بريمافيرا 3 للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح بروابط ميديا فاير

 *شرح فيديو ms project 2007 , primavera 6 للمهندس هاشم حسن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9) 
*
*



Primavera 6 بالصوت والصورة للمهندس هاشم حسن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

 محاضرات فيديو من الألف الى الياء للمبتدئين في تعلم برنامج البريمافيرا Primavera 3.1 الشهير ‏(



1 2 3)​
 






Assiut Virus يقدم اسطوانة شرحPrimaveraا صوت و صورة بروابط مباشرة لاول مرة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​
**شرح برنامج بريمافيرا (فيديو) ‏(



1 2 3)

شرح برنامج بريمافيرا primavera محمود الصقار ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 شرح برنامج Primavera Enterprise 5.0

 تحميل مجاني بريمافيراالفيديو التعليمية(Primavera video Tutorials)

تعلم بالصوت و الصورة Primavera 3.1 

 موقع يحتوى على شرح ساب + بريمافيرا +كتب + مشاريع عالمية ‏(



1 2)

 حصريا : شرح فيديو لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 للمهندس أحمد الشافعي​
كورس بريمافيرا الاسطوانة الأولى و الثانية من شركة بصمة ‏(



1 2)​ ​ ​ *​*
*كورس البريمافيرا 6 للمهندس هاشم حسن - مشاهده مباشره​ 
اخر اصدار برنامج البريمافيراp6.1+ شرح بالتفصيل صوت وصوره بالعربي​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*planswift9*

 *planswift9

*​*مثبــت:* دروس تفاعلية في شرح برنامج التخمين الراقي planswift9 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

planswift english video​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Ultimate SAP

*شرح فيديو لبرنامج Ultimate.SAP

شرح أحدث كورس كامل فى برنامج ساب فيديو بالصوت والصورة 2010 Ultimate SAP Training Course​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Autodesk Quantity Takeoff

* إستمتع بحساب الكميات مع شرح فيديو لبرنامج Autodesk Quantity Takeoff 2009 

Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff إستمتع بحساب الكميات مع شروحات فيديو والبرنامج والكراك ‏(



1 2 3)

 فيديو تعليم autodesk quantity takeoffالمهندس هاشم حسن

فيديو تعليم autodesk quantity takeoffالمهندس هاشم حسن الجزء الثاني

فيديو تعليم autodesk quantity takeoffالمهندس هاشم حسن الجزء الثالث​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Abaqus
*
Abaqus Tutorials et Workshop​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ms project

**كورس فيديوي صوت وصوره رائع وكبير في تعليم برنامج Ms Project 2007

**   شرح فيديو ms project 2007 , primavera 6 للمهندس هاشم حسن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9) 
​
MS Project 2002 Tutorials

شرح فيديو لبرنامج MS Project باللغة الانجليزية*​
تعليم ms-projectمن الشركه​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*watercad

شرح فيديو لبرنامج watercad للمهندس محمد جهاد العلول ‏(



1 2)

  شرح برنامج watercad بالفيديو من اعدادي ‏(



1 2 3) 





مفاجأة: اسطوانه لشرح برنامج (watercad) 

اسطوانه لشرح برنامج watercad من اعداد المهندس/عبدالله محمد أحمد - بروابط ميديافير​ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t361221.html
















​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*sewercad

*شرح برنامج sewercad

*  



تكملة شرح برنامجSewerCad ‏(



1 2​
*



المفاجأه الثانيه :شرح برنامج sewrcad v 5.6 

مفاجأة شرح برنامج sewrcad v 5.6​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*3dmax

10 اسطوانات لتعليم برنامج 3d max 2009 



 اربع اسطوانات فيديو لتعليم 3D Max 9 بالعربى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

*محاضرات فيديوية لبرنامج 3ds Max من شركه ليندا​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*photo shop

*



خمس اسطوانات لتعليم الفوتوشوب بالصوت والصورة و باللغة العربية ​



اسطوانة خرافية لتعليم الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد ببرنامج الفوتوشوب​ 
اسطوانات تعليم الفوتوشوب Photoshop Top Secret

مفاجأه : 120 كيكا من الفيديوا التعليمي لاصدارت متعدده لتعليم برنامج الفوتوشوب وبروابط ميديا فاير

اسطوانتين تعليميتين لبرنامج Adobe Photoshop - بروابط ميديافير​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج sheet pile

 شرح فيديو بالعربي لبرنامج sheet pile ‏(



1 2)​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج Sta4CAD*

تعليم بالفيديو لبرنامج Sta4CAD 

* 
 
​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Geo slope*​
شرح فيديو لبرنامج geo slope باللغة الانجليزية​ 
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Autodesk land desktop

 




اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا (( autodesk land desktop )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Autodesk Civil 3d
*​اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج Autodesk Civil 3d اعداد مهندس/ أيمن قنديل
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*FLAC
*
​Itasca FLAC Training ISO​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج حل مسائل الاستراكشر linpro 

* شرح برنامج حل مسائل الاستراكشر linpro مع امثله​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Visual Basic*

تـعـليم Visual Basic.Net 2008 إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى 

تطبيقـات الفيجوال بيسيك على برنامج بوربوينت إعـداد الدكتور عـاطـف عـراقـى​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*microsoft office ( excel , word , access )*

Excel 2007 is fun - Excel 2007 Magic Tricks

اضم صوتي لزعيم الاسكندرية بتغيير الشعب Lynda.com Excel 2010 Essential Training

مهارات الاخطبوط اكسل علي اليوتيوب اكثر من 40 محاضرة ‏(



1 2)

دورة برنامج أكسيل للمهندس المدنى تقديم المهندس احمد طبازة (قناة التقنية المدنية)




تـعـليم Power Point 2003 إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى ‏(



1 2) 

اسطوانة تعليم اكسل 2007 من الالف الى الياء / من انتاج شركة القمة

*كورس الاكسل + اسطوانه تعليم ‏(



1 2 3)*​* 
**



دروس تعلم Word Xp صوت وصورة*​* 
**فيديو رائع لتعلم برنامج الاكسل خطوة بخطوة ‏(



1 2 3)*​* 
 اسطوانات تعليمية لـ office2007 ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
 فيديو لشرح معادلات خاصة بالأكسل ومثال لحل عمود

فيديو بالعربية يشرح بعض معادلات الـ Excel البسيطة ‏(



1 2 3) 
​​**شرح برنامج access للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2) *​* 
 



جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access

م.أحمد طبازه يقدم(( دورة مهارات الأكسل للمهندس المدنى)) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

 (فيديو)شرح برمجة الاكسل بال vba ‏(



1 2)​
بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)
​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Google SketchUp

دورة :: Google SketchUp Level 1 and 2 DVDRip 
*​
فيديوهات تعليم برنامج google sketchup للرسم ثلاثي الابعاد

مشروع مبني صغير من البداية حتي النهاية ب sketchup 

Sketchup and Autocadسمنار للتكامل بين كل شي عن 

فيديو تعليمي لبرنامج google sketch up 7 من شركة ليندا​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*camtasia studio*​* 
 



شرح كيفية التعامل مع برنامج camtasia studio لتصوير الشروحات

تعلم كيف تسجل شرح فيديو أو power point على الكمبيوتر​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج plaxis*
​ شرح رائع لبرنامج plaxis​ 



26 فيديو تعليمى plaxis 3d foundation ​
* 3 عروض تعليمية صغيرة لبرنامج بلاكسس

Plaxis Standard Course Slide Presentation

فيديو تعليم plaxis​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التصميم الانشائى*

ابسط شرح في الركائز

بالفیدیو تصمیم مكة

Understand the World Greatest Structures ‏(



1 2) 




شرح م محمود زغلل لتصميم السلالم بالطريقة mannual 

 شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية





Reinforced Concrete Design to ACI-318-5 (Video Course) 




دورة جديدة لاهم نقاط التصميم مقدمه من professional design مهندس ابراهيم استشاري تصميم منشآت​ 
دورة لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم كريم ‏(



1 2) 

*  دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)





دورة اعداد مهندس مدنى مشاهدة مباشرة ‏(



1 2) 

أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)

أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميجا أبلود ‏(



1 2) 

أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى

فيديو: مقدمة لبرامج شركة softek (s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete, b-line)

​  هدية ليلة القدر (جميع الاجزاء على ملف واحد ) تقسيم بيت معماري ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 
​
  تجميع : شرح النظام الانشائى للقطعة التى تم تقسيمها معماريا ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
​
تصميم الاعمدة فديو+pdf لمهندس ياسر الليسي

 هدية رمضان لجميع المهندسين المدنيين (فيديو لتعليم التصميم) كامل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​
اسطوانات اعداد مهندس مدني ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)*​
شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية




Civil Engineering Video Exercises 

دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى ادخل بسرررررررررعة للمهندس ايهاب سرور​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تصميم المنشات العالية

**مثبــت:* Understand the World Greatest Structures - بروابط fileserve- filesonic - mediafire ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
​*استطلاع: تصميم برج 80 دور من دبى محمود الصقار (صممته بنفسى) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)**
متجدد / محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

فيديو رائع جدا يبين كيفية تصميم برج دبي وبناءه من الالف الى الياء ‏(



1 2)

عرض فيديو عن تصميم وتنفيذ برج دبي Dubai Tower Building ‏(



1 2) *​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ديناميكا المنشات والتحليل الزلزالى

*

 محاضرة ماتلاب إعداد الدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(




1 2) 

*  متجدد /الكتاب المرئي لديناميكا المنشأت ( easy solution of structure dynamics) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)​
 






متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)​
محاضرات dynamics للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2 3)​
  محاضرات شرح ديناميكا المنشآت فيديو للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2 3) 
​

 



جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access​
 محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)​
 





 فيديو يوضح احدى الطرق لمقاومه المبانى ضد الزلازل​
 مثبــت: شرح ظاهرة السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت تحت تأثير الأحمال الزلزالية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)​
 المحاكاة الزلزالية لبناية من 05 طوابق... "فيديو" ‏(



1 2)





Civil Engineering Video Exercises 




محاضرات فيديو dynamics/جامعه النجاح 
​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التحليل الانشائى*




محاضره عن Yielding and Plasticity من MIT 

محـاضــرات Stiffness إعداد الدكتور عـاطف عـراقى 

محاضرات فيديو Statics/جامعه النجاح​
*  محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
**محاضرات تحليل إنشاءات3 للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)*​* 
 تحليل انشاءات للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2)

 اخيرا شرح مادة تحليل الانشاءات structure فيديو شرح مبسط جدا ل د عاطف عراقى

 محاضرات structural analysis ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)

محاضرات التحليل الانشائى للدكتور عاطف العراقى ‏(



1 2) 

 محاضرات تحليل الانشاءات والتمرينات الخاصة بها للفرقة الثانية مدنى -للدكتور عاطف عراقى​
 اكثر من 50 ساعة فيديو للتحليل .. مفيد لطلاب السنة الثانية مدني ...

شرح أساسيات الهندسة الإنشائية بالفيديو

شرح فيديو لمادة نظرية الانشاءات باللغة الانجليزية​ 



Civil Engineering Video Exercises 
​​​​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*prestressed concrete

* 
*فيديو توضيحي عن طريقة تنفيذ ال Post tensioned Slabs*​*
**شروحات فيديو عن تصميم ال Prestressed Concrete Structures باللغة الانجليزية​*​*
**مقاطع فيديو عن الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد*​* 
**نماذج متحركة بالفيديو توضح طرق سبق الإجهاد*

دورة خاصة في الاسقف مسبقة الشد للمهندس محمود الصقار​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*shopdrawings,bbs

 شرح فيديو لكيفية عمل لوحات ال shopdrawing و bbs للمهندس محمود السارى - بروابط متنوعة ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

Abaqus Tutorials et Workshop​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التنفيذ
*
فيديو الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز

concret building شرح فيديو لاعمال الخرسانة وصبها

فيديو الاسقف الفرنسية بديل الاسقف الجبسية




فيديوهات حمام السباحة 

خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب بالفيديو 

خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الثانى الإحلال ‏(



1 2)

خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الثالث اللبشة العادية

خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب - الجزء الرابع العزل

فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب عناصر المنشأت المعدنية

فيديوهات تنفيذ خزانات المياة و ما يرتبط بها من مواسير الخرسانة و الحديد و البلاستيك

فيديو صب الخوازيق

فيديو تركيب الحجر الطبيعى

فيديو تركيب القرميد

فيديوهات تنفيذ القواعد المسلحة و الاعمدة

فيديو تنفيذ كلادنج الالومنيوم

فيديو تنفيذ الدهانات 

فيديوهات الاسقف الجبسية 

فيديو تنفيذ الدهانات

فيديوهات تنفيذ اسقف البدروم و الارضى و المتكرر

فيديو البناء بالطوب

فيديو دهان الواجهات جرافياتو 

فيديو فى التنفيذ ...رااااائع
​فيديوهات صب الاعمال الخرسانية

فيديو جميل عن حمامات السباحة 

حلقات فيديو ل (برنامج فى الموقع )

فيديو جديد عن الدهانات

فيديو عن حديد الكمرات

فيديو عن موضوع الانهاءات (مهم جدا )

فيديو توضيحي عن طريقة تنفيذ ال Post tensioned Slabs​ 





 تنفيذ فيديو حمام سباحة​ 
صب اساس لبشة على مرحلتين

فيديوهات و كتب اعمال التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى على الميديا فاير

Shotcrete Videos

فيديو جرافياتو الواجهات على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

فيديو صب سقف هوردى على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

فيديو أعمال المبانى على الميديا فاير 

فيديو الاسقف المعلقة على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

تنفيذ و إستثمار محطات معالجة مياه الشرب 

الترميم و التدعيم على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

المبانى بالطوب و الحجر على الميديا فاير 

الكبارى و الانفاق و السدود و الخزانات على الميديا فاير 

الشدات و الحدادة على الميديا فاير 

التشطيبات على الميديا فاير 

حمامات السباحة على الميديا فاير 

الاعمال الصحية و الكهربية على الميديد فاير 

الاسقف المعلقة المستعارة الزائفة على الميديا فاير 

السلالم على الميديا فاير 

التكسية بالالومنيوم و الزجاج و الخشب على الميديا فاير 

التكسية بالجرانيت و الرخام و السيراميك و البلاط على الميديا فاير 

نجارة الابواب و الشبابيك على الميديا فاير 

العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى على الميديا فاير 

انظمة تنفيذ المباني الغير تقليدية 

ملفات تنفيذ كوبرى خرسانى 

تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المبانى 

فيديوهات تركيب القرميد على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تركيب مواسير الكهربة بالسقف على الميديا فاير 

فيديو الحفر و الاحلال على الميديا فاير 

فيديو الاعمال الصحية على الميديا فاير 

فيديو الاسقف الفرنسية على الميديا فاير 

فيديو العزل المائى و الحرارى للسطح على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تنفيذ الحوائط المسلحة على الميديا فاير 

فيديو صب خرسانة الارضيات على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تركيب السيراميك على الميديا فاير 

فيديو فواصل الهبوط و التمدد على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تركيب القيشانى على الميديا فاير 

فيديو جرافياتو الواجهات على الميديا فاير 

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

فيديو صب سقف هوردى على الميديا فاير ‏(



1 2) 

94 فيديو تنفيذ على اليوتيوب

فيديو عزل السطح

فيديو أعمال الدهانات

فيديو أعمال البياض 

فيديو حوائط الخرسانة المسلحة 

فيديو الاعمال الصحية

مكتبة فيديوهات أعمال التنفيذ كاملة على اليوتيوب




فيديوهات تنفيذ جسور 


فيديوهات عن العزل المائى و الحرارى




فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة

فيديو تنفيذ الدهانات

فيديو تركيب جميع انواع القرميد




فيديو الدليل الكامل لاعمال البناء بالغة الانجليزية 




شرح فيديو لاعمال التنفيذ والمكتب الفنى - اعداد المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4) 

فيديو تنفيذ فواصل الهبوط و التمدد






 21 فيديو تصور مراحل انشاء مبنى 






 16 فيديو متنوعة فى مختلف أعمال التنفيذ 






 18 فيديو تصور مراحل يناء منزل 

12 فيديو تصور مراحل بناء عقار كامل 

تم تحديث روابط مكتبة أعمال التنفيذ بتاريخ 8/4/2011

اسطوانة كاملة باللغة العربية للمهندس المدنى فى فيديوهات التنفيذ

فيديو تسليح الهيكل الخرسانى

فيديو تمديد مواسير كهرباء السقف

فيديو الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة 

فيديو تنفيذ الاساسات

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة 

فيديو تنفيذ الخوازيق

فيديو تركيب سيراميك 

فيديو احترافى فى الاعمال الكهربية 




فيديو أعمال الدهانات 

فيديو الاعمال الكهربية و فيديو الاعمال الصحية

حمل ماتريده وتحتاج اليه من فيديوهات تنفيذ .........الخ الخ

فيديو تنفيذ السلم 

شاهد فيديوهات أعمال التنفيذ باللغة العربية و بدون تحميل

فيديو يوضح مراحل البناء




.¸¸۝❝ شرح فيديو 3d لاعمال اخرسانه وصبها وانواع البلاطات ❝۝¸¸. 




فيديو فاصل الهبوط والتمدد 




هل تعرفون ما هو .... Insulated concrete form ... ICF .. شرح مفصل بالفيديو عن الأنشاء والتركيب 
*
اسطوانة فيديوهات التنفيذ للمهندس المدنى*
​ *19 فيديو تصور مراحل انشاء مبنى كامل ‏(



1 2)

 فيديو أعمال المبانى ‏(



1 2)

 فيديو طريقة البناء بالطوب للمهندس حسن قنديل ‏(



1 2)

فيديو أعمال المبانى

فيديو بناء حمام سباحة

خطوات بناء مسبح منزلي....فيديو+صور ‏(



1 2) 

فيديو لعملية صب قواعد مفردة

42 فلاش تصور مراحل تنفيذ مبنى كامل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) 

أفضل ملف فيديو يوضح طريقة تنفيذ بعض المنشآت الخرسانية للمبتدئين ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) 

فيديو رائع لبناء فيلا بريكاست ‏(



1 2)

أدوات صناعة , صب , دمك , تسوية , الخرسانة في الموقع (فيديو)

Building Process Videos ‏(



1 2) 

  فيديو يشرح كيفية عمل الرافعات البرجية ‏(



1 2 3) 
​
 فلاش جميل لتحليل العتبات​ ​ ​
فيديو رائع جدا يبين كيفية تصميم برج دبي وبناءه من الالف الى الياء ‏(



1 2)





مقاطع فيديو تبين كيفية صب الجسور والأعمدة و االأساسات ‏(



1 2 3 4)

Construction Piles pictures and video

  محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
 

 فلاشات رائعة حول المواد الامستخدمة فى البناء ومقاومتها وتعرضها للحمولات المختلفة​
عرض فيديو عن تصميم وتنفيذ برج دبي Dubai Tower Building ‏(



1 2) 

 كتب وفيديوهات عن هندسه التشيد والبناء​
  ملف فلاش يوضح تفريد الحديد ‏(



1 2 3) 
​
بالفيديو مراحل تنفيذ بيت من الخرسانة المسلحة بالتفصيل
 
*​فيديو نجارة وحدادة الأعمده

فيديو توضيحى لفواصل الهبوط والتمدد فى المبانى

ما هو foam concrete.... توضيح بالفيديو

فيديو لعملية لحام مواسير صلب 

هندسة : تركيب القواعد المعدنية

فيديو توضيحي عن....Hydraform block

VERY IMPORTANT:: the connection between concrete foundation and steel column

فيديو رصف الممرات الداخلية لمبنى

فيديو العزل الحرارى و المائى للسطح

فيديو حصرى عن البياض

فيديو تنفيذ سقف معلق

فيديو حصرى عن الاعمال الصحية

فيديوهات الاسقف المصمتة و الهوردى

فيديو حصرى عن أعمال الردم

فيديو اللبشة المسلحة

فيديو صب الخوازيق

فيديوهات الاعمال الكهربية

فيديو حصرى عن تشطيب شقة


فيديو حصرى عن التكسية بالسيراميك للحوائط و الارضيات

فيديو حصرى عن التشطيبات

فيديو حصرى عن التكسية بالحجر

فيديو حصرى عن الواجهات
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*حصر الكميات
*



قناة رائعة جدا من يوتيوب لتعليم برنامج حصر الكميات بواسطة اوتوكاد

فيديو تعليمي باللغة العربية لبرنامج حصر الكميات الرائع جدا

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الترميم والتدعيم

 إسطوانة هامه عن ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*كبارى

نماذج متحركة لانواع الكبارى

فيديو عن انشاء كوبرى Rio-Antirio (كوبرى المستحيل) ‏(



1 2 3)

 



فيديو عن مراحل انشاء ممر الملائكة في جسر الشيطان بفرنسا ‏(



1 2)​
  منقول للامانه: الاخوه الاعزاء صور وفيديو لانشاء كوبري مبارك السلام ‏(



1 2) 
​*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*كل ما يخص ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات

* 

 دورة لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم كريم ‏(



1 2) 

*  محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
 ملف بوربوينت عن soil nailing من اعدادي ‏(



1 2)​
 



حصريا : عمل الجسات من الالف الى الياء فيديو ‏(



1 2 3)​
محاضرات Foundation Engineering صوت وصوره

الان موسوعة Soil Mechanics دروس صوت وصورة

*



Civil Engineering Video Exercises 
​محاضرات فيديو لماده الاساسات /جامعه النجاح-د عصام جردانه

محاضرات فيديو Mechanics of Materials/جامعه النجاح ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تجارب التربة المعملية*​




فيديو: اختبارات التربه 
​* فيديو حصري جدا :: اختبار Triaxial - طريقة اعداد العينة ووضعها بالجهاز ‏(



1 2)

 فيديو:: شرح مفصل لجهاز Permeability panel





فيديو:: كيفية اخذ عينات التربة من باطن الارض واختبارها بطريقة القص المباشر Consolidation ‏(



1 2 3)

تجربة الـــ Consolidation بالفيديوا ،، اعداد العينة ووضعها بالجهاز ،، لعشاق التربة اهدي هذا الفيديو​​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التجارب المعملية للخرسانة

*فيديو اختبارات الخرسانة

*  






فيديو للمهندس احمد حسين عن الخرسانه الرغويه​
 فيديو عن بعض الفحوصات اللاتتلافية​
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*كل ما يخص ال steel structures*

14 امثلة تطبقية بالفيديو على تصميم انشائى ستيل بالبرنامج StaadPRO V8i 

فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب عناصر المنشأت المعدنية

فلاش رائع يوضح تفاصيل الحديد .. ويشرح بامتياز خطوات التصميم وخباياه




فيديوهات شرح : رسم steel 
​*فيديو: مقدمة لبرامج شركة softek (s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete, b-line)
​**




فيديولشرح مساقط steel ‏(



1 2)​ 
 مقطع فيديو يشرح استخدامات و كيفية تصنيع structural steel ‏(



1 2 3 4)​



Design of Steel Structures to IS -Indian standard (Video course)​ 
هندسة : تركيب القواعد المعدنية

VERY IMPORTANT:: the connection between concrete foundation and steel column




Civil Engineering Video Exercises 
​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*كيفية البحث عن طريق النت










 تعلم كيف تبحث في جوجل لتخرج الخبايا وبإختصار ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

إحتراف البحث العلمى على شبكة الإنترنت ‏(



1 2) 
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ادارة المشروعات

 محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)​*​اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional - خاصة لشهادة PMP ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*هندسة المياه

* فيديو حصرى عن الاعمال الصحية

كل ما تحتاجه عن محابس المياة

*  محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)​
فيديو شرح pipe flow*​
محاضرات فيديو Fluid Mechanics /جامعه النجاح




Lectures Series on Hydraulics 
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الرسم الهندسى

 



شرح فيديو لمادة الرسم الهندسى للمهندس على عبد المجيد​
تعليم فيديو لماده الرسم لطلاب الفرقه الاعداديه*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*المساحة

 محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة ‏(



1 2 3 4)





محاضرات فيديو Surveying -2/جامعه النجاح 
​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*طرق 

 تصميم لمبات الطرق إنشائياً (بالفيديو)​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*صناعة الاسمنت

  مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت بالفيديو​
فلاش فيديو يوضح مراحل تصنيع الاسمنت*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التمديدات الكهربية

* 





 

 م.أحمد طبازة يقدم الدورة الاحترافية في فن التمديدات الكهربية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*finite element

Finite element analysis courses*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*منوعات لحين تصنيفها بالمشاركات

*محاضرات فيديو Engineering Geology /جامعه النجاح

موقع كورسات وفيديو فى الهندسة

فيديوهات تعليمية لكل برامج autodisk

افضل موقع لتعليم البرمجة بالفديو




اسطوانه واحده لتعلم جميع برامج مايكروسوفت + اوتوكاد + 3d max برامج كثيره اخرى 

*  موقع به فيديوهات تعليميه ....مجاناً ‏(



1 2)

 مشاهد فيديو للهندسة المدنية

 مكتبة الفورشيرد للمهندس محمد فتحي

قنبلة فيديوهات هندسية جميع التخصصات

 أفضل موقع فى الدنيا به فيديوهات تعليميه ....مجاناً ‏(



1 2 3)

 فيديوهات تعليمية لكل برامج autodisk

الاسطوانة الشاملة لشركة pc-Lap المدفوعة الجديدة
​video lecture in civil engineering​
​موسوعة فيديو الهندسة المدنية

محاضرات فيديو مفيده

محاضرات كاملة لكافة مقررات الهندسة المدنية صوت وصورة. علاوة على ملفات pdf ومواقع ‏(



1 2) 

موقع تعليم مجاني وباللغه العربيه بواسطه الفيديو

 



للمهتمين بمحاضرات هندسية باللغة الانكليزية​
 





 محاضرات فيديو fe فى جميع التخصصات الهندسية المختلفة

روابط لأفلام تعليميه للبرامج الهندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

محاضرات فيديو بموقع تعليمي ‏(



1 2)​​​*​
محاضرات في كل فروع الهندسة ... انتق ما تريد

أهم محطة على اليوتيوب لتعليم كل مواد الهندسة

مكتبة ضخمة جدا من الفيديوهات الهندسية Engineering-video-lecture-courses 

حصريا اقوى سلسله فوديوهات هندسه فى العالم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t331145.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t328810.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t324933.html​


----------



## anass81 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

​ اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج الشهير Autodesk Structural Detailing ولاول مره بالعربي للمهندس / وجيه عباس ‏(



1 2)


----------



## anass81 (22 يناير 2012)

​اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج الاشهر للرسم المعماري 2012 Autodesk Revit Architecture للمهندس/وجيه عباس


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t313239.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى*

MIDAS IT

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363087.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 أغسطس 2014)

لوحظ أن روابط تجميع المواضيع في الصفحة الأولى للمشرفة المتميزة سنا الاسلام لم تعد تعمل ..


----------



## anass81 (26 أغسطس 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لوحظ أن روابط تجميع المواضيع في الصفحة الأولى للمشرفة المتميزة سنا الاسلام لم تعد تعمل ..


الموضوع بحاجة للتجديد اخي سيف
هل تتبرع ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 أغسطس 2014)

anass81 قال:


> الموضوع بحاجة للتجديد اخي سيف
> هل تتبرع ؟



بالتأكيد و لكني (دلني على السوق) !!
أرجو شرح مبسط لربط المواضيع بالروابط ..
تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (22 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن هذا الموضوع الى ان يتم تجديده بهمة الاعضاء و المشرفين


----------

